# I hate state inspections.



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

So I drive up to this oil change place right behind the oil change place I used to work at, where I always get my inspection done since it's a 3-wood shot from my house. I reluctantly let the older gentleman (my first mistake, I should've let the kid inspect my car) have my keys and he rolls it up on the smog dyno and opens the hood. He calls me over there and points to my WAI, and the conversation begins here:

Clueless Inspector: "This is an infraction of [something or another]"

Well-Informed Customer: "How is that?"

CI: "Well, the OEM intake used to run through this pipe in the fender, drawing fresh air from there into the intake..."

WC: "Uh huh, right."

CI: "Now that the intake has been removed and the cone is back behind the battery, it's drawing hot air from inside the engine bay instead of fresh air from the fender."

WC: "And this causes it to fail because...?"

CI: "It just has something to do with emissions."

WC: "lol.. so.. okay sir.. what's the difference between the air coming through the fender well and the air crossing the radiator if not for perhaps a 50 degree difference in temperature and a slight drop in horsepower, since you know, hot air is less dense than cold air."

CI: "Hold on, let me show you. Hey [other kid], let me show you this. Isn't this an infraction of [something or another]?"

Other Kid: "I ain't ever heard of that before."

He then proceeds to go to his computer and print out a ton of shit thinking he knows what the hell he's talking about. The other kid calls me over and he whispers, "If he fails you, bring it back tomorrow and I'll pass you." I'm like, sweeeeet.

CI: *Shows me highlighted portion of printout and reads it to me*

WC: "That still tells me nothing about why this is an infraction."

CI: "I don't know the technical part I just know it has something to do with emissions."

This guy had wasted my time for the past 20 minutes talking a bunch of horse shit about nothing. I pulled out a Grant from my wallet and said:

WC: "I got fifty bucks right here if you smog me I'll pass it, just like I do every year with that intake."

CI: "Naw I can't do that. Thanks for understanding."

I paid for it and now have fifteen days to bring it back and get it passed. I'll bring my old intake with me and put it on, get my stickers placed nicely on my windshield then take the old intake back off right in front of him. That or find the other kid and let him pass me.

I was almost late to work because of that know-nothing sack of shit. I love the government.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i fucking hate that shit.. thats why im glad im in good with my mechanic.. the unfortunate thing is he doesn't do emission but they dont care whats under as long as the numbers are good but i still failed because i was barely over my hydrocarbons cuz my egr has some build up.. and i have to relocate my 2nd O2 sensor.. the fucked up part is i heard emission was gonna be more strict and more counties are getting emissions


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

YUP! Emissions are gonna be more strict! In the future I wouldn't be surprised if we all rode bikes!
Just wait for fusion to be harnessed and then we all good to go! No more emiissions!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

if your car doesn't pass emissions what will they do?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

mtcookson said:


> *if your car doesn't pass emissions what will they do? *


 In CA at least, you are not able to register or insure your vehicle.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if your car doesn't pass emissions, you have 15 days to comply and get it so it will pass... which means you might ahve to spend money..


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Oh yeah, baby, you gots to love FLORIDA, no such bullshit in this state.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *Oh yeah, baby, you gots to love FLORIDA, no such bullshit in this state. *


 cant you tint your windows as dark as you want? ive heard this before.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

No, legal limit on the back is 15%, with the side windows being 28%.

Anyone does go over though, with my friend having all around limo tint.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

South Carolina doesn't have inspections either.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yep yep gotta love sc!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

they will prolly be gettin them soon.. look for the coming in the next couple of years


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

psulemon said:


> *they will prolly be gettin them soon.. look for the coming in the next couple of years *


ya, a lot of states are cracking down harder and harder on emissions


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont understand why they are cracking down on our cars.. they should be getting the suv's.. the escalde(even though a very nice SUV) pollutes like 10 times what our little cars do.. i can't stand this emssion shit..


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

jus be happy that you dont live in cali.......we get put on a dyno to simulate a load now yip-e


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

those of you in cali ever encounter the roadside emissions tester?i almost got hit but they pulled the car in front of me i was like WTF??


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

thats one of the reasons why i like my 72 chevy no emissions.most of the inspectors open the hood and just stare at the engine not really knowing what to look for. the last time i had it inspected it had an open element air cleaner from a 69 camaro that had a factory horsepower rating on it that said 327c.i./375 hp and the inspector told me i could not have it on there so i just told him it came from the factory like that and he said oh ok. dumbass hahahahaha


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

speaking of emissions in cali, n e one kno if it is possible get an rb20det to pas??? thnx!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Considering it was never sold here I am pretty sure that answer is no. Now if they don't know what they are looking at or don't care just test the emissions sure it MAY pass. But I wouldn't bet money on it. 


EDIT: When I mean sold here I mean the U.S. not just CA.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Unfortunately for us Floridians, I hear they will be doing emissions tests here in 2005.It will be a California style IM240 Test and have a 20 year cutoff.It will also be in all counties.It is being brought back because of a deal the govenor made to get federal highway funds.I heard this from a friend of a friend who works in the industry and who got a newsletter to that effect. Now I don't know if I want to vote for Jeb again this election! Maybe I'll vote Libertarian!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

They were so sensitive here that my stock sentra failed and when I brought it in my mechanic said it was the weather. On the hot day with my air on it failed my car. I brought it back on a cooler day and it passed flyin colors....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

does having a warm air intake actually take hp because of warmer air less dense? mine seemed to lose a little power in the low end but more in the higher rpm, plus it sounds bad ass. so why does it lose power in low rpm but gain in highs?????????????>?>?
(uh) so i had WA state emissions done a month ago and they didn't even lift the hood. they just plugged something in my cig lighter to get rpms (didn't have tach at time so that was kinda cool) and the bitch was like (get out of your car, let me do it) what am i stupid??? i know how to drive my car better than you!!!
i was expecting her to grind my shit but she drove allright (now that i think about it, she probably drove it to keep it at a certain rpm, because i had no clue cuz there was never a tach in there possibly???) . that's my story. now how bout those answers to my questions?


----------

